# SNAPPY TOM



## NorthernWinos (Sep 5, 2006)

SNAPPY TOM or V5 JUICE</font>

Something that goes good in beer....




A HOT</font> tomato juice...that everyone loves...also a good 'wake me up' breakfast juice...

Contains, tomatoes, onions, bell peppers, hot peppers and garlic...

Gather your produce...






NO...the melons don't go in Snappy Tom

Wash and prepare veggies...






Core the tomatoes and run them through the blender, skins and all. Run the bell peppers, hot peppers, onions and garlic through the food processer...

Put together and boil and bubble till veggies are tender...







Run through a Foley Mill, or what ever you have to remove the pulp from the juice...






Juice and pulp...






Add, salt, pepper or other desired spices...reheat and can in mason jars....






This juice is very quick to make...was done by noon...about 3 hours....was it worth it...we think so....


GARLIC HINT: To easy peel garlic separate cloves and soak in warm water for about and hour..

ONION HINT: No tears if you let the faucet run while you peel your onions...the fumes are attracted to water...


----------

